# physican remote coding



## geminitc81 (Apr 17, 2009)

Not needed.


----------



## lhallstrom (Apr 17, 2009)

Remote coding positions for physician practices are not as common as they are for hospitals. Hospitals can do it because the have already implemented electronic medical records. Physician practices are moving toward eletronic records. 
     It is probably more common to work on site for a while with a practice and then move to a partial or full remote position for the practice. I have a friend who works from home three days a week and is in the office two days a week. She's in the office the two busiest days for the practice and completes the remainder of the work remotely. She really likes it. 
     Many hospitals also have physician practices or clinics. Because the practice is associated with a hospital, their records may be electronic and facilitiate remote professional fee coding. You might pursue that route. 
     Don't give up, but do realize you may have to work on site to become familiar with the practice and build confidence (and set a performance standard) before you are able to work from home.

Linda Hallstrom, CPC, CPC-I, CEMC
Phoenix Arizona AAPC Chapter
2007-2010 Board of Directors, AAPC Chapter Association


----------



## jifnif (Apr 18, 2009)

I was in the same situation you are.  I tried forrrrrrrrrrrrevvvvvvvvvvvvver to get a remote job.  It took me probably a year and a half to finally find one.  I applied to every company and I would call human resources constantly.  If I passed tests, I would check back every other month and in some cases I would re-apply.  I sent my resume to everywhere and I mean everywhere.  I am now a strong believer of perseverance.  Dont give up and keep applying, even if you already applied there.  For where I am at now, I applied 3x w/in a year.  Good luck


----------

